# I just entered this picture



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I just entered this picture of Tony in a contest.The theme of the contest was serious German Shepherds. I just love the other dog behind him looks like they are lined up like gun sites.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Gorgeous photo, captures 'serious' perfectly!!!

SRS BSNSS.


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

I like that picture alot. He has a very Intense and Concentrated look.


----------

